# Building coils for TC



## Gimli (12/6/18)

Ive been reading up on Tc and want to give it a try, I always like to try out every option a gadget has.

Only problem is I'm not sure what type of coil I should build for it. I have stainless wire to try it, just not sure if you can build twisted coils or not. And can they be the same type of coils i've been building all along for VW?

I keep seeing people say you need to make spaced coils for TC, anyone have any experience with this or are normal tight coils fine?

And what resistance should I look at building to? would aroun 0.25ohm be OK?

Thanks for any advice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (12/6/18)

Stainless Steel is good for TC. Yip, build as for VW. Resistance as for VW or as you prefer. Contact coils should be fine.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (12/6/18)

Gimli said:


> Ive been reading up on Tc and want to give it a try, I always like to try out every option a gadget has.
> 
> Only problem is I'm not sure what type of coil I should build for it. I have stainless wire to try it, just not sure if you can build twisted coils or not. And can they be the same type of coils i've been building all along for VW?
> 
> ...



In my personal experience spaced coils are the way to go for TC. As for resistance 0,25 should not be a problem.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reddy_D (12/6/18)

I've built dual coils that come out to 0.24 and I'm really enjoying them. First attempt at TC and i haven't gone back to VW as yet. SS coils btw...

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (12/6/18)

Gimli said:


> Ive been reading up on Tc and want to give it a try, I always like to try out every option a gadget has.
> 
> Only problem is I'm not sure what type of coil I should build for it. I have stainless wire to try it, just not sure if you can build twisted coils or not. And can they be the same type of coils i've been building all along for VW?
> 
> ...


Essentially the only difference when building for TC is to ensure you are using a TC compatible wire. The rest remains the same.

Kanthal builds up a insolation layerwhen pulsed so really tight coils are possible with little hassle, but when using SS removing hot spots where winds tuch each other is a bit more difficult. For this reason build ever so slightly spaced by streching the coil a bit on the mandrel and then compressing it again. Hot spots on coils do mess TC around something terrible so this is the only reason to use a bit of spacing.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Gimli (12/6/18)

Thank you everyone, this is the exact info that I searched for for a couple hours around the web, just shows how easy and helpful the members on this forum are.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff (12/6/18)

All the above is perfectly good advice, so what they said  If I may add something from my experience - sometimes when an atty gets hot the mod can struggle to get accurate temperature readings when using contact coils. I've found this is avoided with slightly spaced coils as described by @Raindance

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gimli (13/6/18)

So after a day of using TC on my mod, I have a question.

I noticed the cloud is a lot less and the flavour seemed not as strong, could i have done something wrong?

I have read up that my mod (Vandy Vape Pulse 80w) doesnt have the best TC currently and people are waiting for a software update that should hopefully fix it, but without having any previous experience with TC, I wouldnt know if thats the reason.


----------



## Raindance (13/6/18)

Gimli said:


> So after a day of using TC on my mod, I have a question.
> 
> I noticed the cloud is a lot less and the flavour seemed not as strong, could i have done something wrong?
> 
> I have read up that my mod (Vandy Vape Pulse 80w) doesnt have the best TC currently and people are waiting for a software update that should hopefully fix it, but without having any previous experience with TC, I wouldnt know if thats the reason.


What is your wattage setting and temp setting? Is your watt setting the same as it used to be when you were using watt mode?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gimli (14/6/18)

Raindance said:


> What is your wattage setting and temp setting? Is your watt setting the same as it used to be when you were using watt mode?
> 
> Regards


In power mode I have it on 45w with a 0.22ohm coil, TC mode it is also on 45w and 480 deg, I pushed the temp up to 520 and its a little better. I noticed that as the wattage changed in TC it never really reached 45w, it averages around 33w


----------



## Raindance (14/6/18)

Gimli said:


> In power mode I have it on 45w with a 0.22ohm coil, TC mode it is also on 45w and 480 deg, I pushed the temp up to 520 and its a little better. I noticed that as the wattage changed in TC it never really reached 45w, it averages around 33w


Yip, thats it. Importand to set the temp just a bit higher than what the coil runs at at your preferred wattage. Unless you want to use the wattage to heat up the coil fast but not remain at that level for all of your pull. For instance I like to vape XXX at 17,5 watt but if i set my mod to that level my coil takes 3 seconds to heat up. So I set my mod at 40watt and the temp to 190 degrees. Now it heats up fast but the TC keeps it at the temp 17,5 watt would normally give me.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

